# I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex...



## europeanspeed (Oct 24, 2000)

that made this forum just for today...
...Thank you...9/11/01








Nate


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (europeanspeed)*

Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (Green-Golf)*

I agree, talking makes it so much better and to hear everyone elses accounts. I really dig the VWvortex logo with the flag too.


----------



## Methalius (May 20, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (Blindsider)*

I agree too. Thanks Vortexers.


----------



## jdvw2002 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (Methalius)*

Same here. It's also a day to appreciate what we have.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (europeanspeed)*

Thank you, Jamie, et al.


----------



## eurorider (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (VWDrvrsWtd)*

same thing here, thanks.


----------



## Bent Metal (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (eurorider)*

It put a smile on my face to see that my favorite site on the web is remembering 9-11-01.
NEVER FORGET


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (dreamwork)*

I went to VWVortex today wondering if people would be using The Car Lounge to discuss September 11th (since we no longer have the N&P forum), and whether or not mods would be locking threads, and I see the September 11th Remembrance Forum. Thank you!


----------



## tifosi2k2 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (ASurroca)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks


----------



## MJGunn (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (ASurroca)*

Yes, I want to thank you all as well. So many other sites are just summarily locking threads saying "This is not a news and politics forum, its a ______ (gaming, car, computer, whatever) forum". Thank you for giving us this place to vent.


----------



## JoeJetta91 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (MJGunn)*

thanks as well... i guess


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (JoeJetta91)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (Migvr6NYC)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oscarkat (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I'd like to thank all those who run VWvortex... (europeanspeed)*

Thanks for the chance to express ourselves. It is good for the soul.


----------

